# Hurghada



## hamiltonmiller (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi - I am looking for a long-term rental or possibly property purchase in Hurghada. Anyone know of someone who is a reliable agent who specialises in this area?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Which area of Hurghada? Are you working in a particular area?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you still looking?


----------

